# our famous people!



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

do we have any, whether it be a singer, a news anchor or celebrity or whatever. I i would love to know and be highly iterested. Imagine your weatherman being an aquatic plant enthusiast!:spy: unless they would still rather be hidden


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

you remind me of a couple of years ago when guys on a model railroad hobby forum discovered one of their active members was Rod Stewart :rock: you may be disappointed to find out that many celebrities do have tanks, but they also get service contracts to take care of them, sort of like having a pool-boy come to net the leaves and service the filtration system.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

true, i can dream cant i ?! haha


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Im a Music producer in the works 


not sure if that counts


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm famous in my own little world.

Does that count?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I have some famous friends.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dave-H said:


> I have some famous friends.


Now you gotta tell!!!


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Nahhh... they aren't into aquariums anyways!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom Barr/Plantbrain's Behemoth -- http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2186-Barr-s-Behemoth-giant-plant-tank -- lives in "The Vanity Fair House," which is this pimp mansion in Beverly Hills with specific rooms designed by Hillfiger, Boss, Versace and all sorts of great last names. Each designer got a room they could do whatever they wanted in, and it made the house have kind of a fairly tale disjointed feel to it. I forget who designed the room with The Behemoth. When SCAPE visited in 2006 (? I forget), the person who owned the house mentioned that the whole deal was he rented the mansion out to various folks for some portion of the year, and those fees more than covered the yearly expense of living in a mansion in Beverly Hills.

There were details of his neighbors and maybe some things I misremember, but what I do remember is that guy was doing it right.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm not but my uncle is almost a big time musician. his band has played with shinedown, godsmack, and a bunch of other big time bands. he's also played in another band with some big time country musicians (i dont know country at all so i couldnt fill you in on the names) i think his band fell apart though. last i talked to him he had just come back from a recording studio in memphis i think, making his own cd. 

i'm hoping that on his cd he'll have this song called ode to the boys. its a guitar solo about his kids that starts out nice and slow (symbolizes his kids waking up) and starts to rip (his kids playing during the day) and then slows down (at the end of the night when the kids start to fall asleep). it's the best guitar solo i've ever heard in my life.


----------

